# Pedals



## Puck it (Jul 10, 2011)

Looking at some new pedals for the mtb bike,  I found some shoes that seem like a good fit for me. But now, I need pedals. I am looking at the eggbeaters 2 or 3's.  Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Nick (Jul 10, 2011)

I haven't tried them but those are one of the ones I would definitely be looking at as well. I really like the open design to avoid clogging up. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 10, 2011)

The word on the street is those things break real easy. If you want a pedal that sheds mud well and has more float than SPDs take a look at the Time pedals. Everyone seems to rave about them.


----------



## KD7000 (Jul 10, 2011)

One of the best changes I ever made was leaving Shimao SPDs for Crank Bros. pedals.

Dunno about the Egg Beaters breaking; I've seen lots of them around and don't hear too many complaints.  I actually prefer having a platform, so I have Mallets on the trail bike and Candies on the road bike.


----------



## Nick (Jul 10, 2011)

That's  a good point, even when getting rolling sometimes you need to hvae a foot out of the clip for a second or two. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## awf170 (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't buy any of the cheaper crankbrothers pedals. The bearing are complete crap.  Never used any of their more expensive pedals but I've heard they're better. Switching over to time after breaking my last pair of candies after one ride.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 10, 2011)

I've got Candies, hate 'em. The wings are always exposed, so if you hit the bottom of the pedal on a rock you'll step out, or worse, bend the wings. My left pedal has had bent wings since about the third ride with them, makes it impossible to step into without really focusing on it.


----------



## Nick (Jul 10, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I've got Candies, hate 'em. The wings are always exposed, so if you hit the bottom of the pedal on a rock you'll step out, or worse, bend the wings. My left pedal has had bent wings since about the third ride with them, makes it impossible to step into without really focusing on it.



Aren't there other brands similar to Onza? I've been on those and I loved them. The heavier (black) elastomers were perfect for keeping my foot in, and the float was very good. I have had them for 15 years with no issue, although I know Onza is now out of business. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Jul 11, 2011)

went with Time Atac XS pedals for $125.


----------



## Nick (Jul 11, 2011)

Puck it said:


> went with Time Atac XS pedals for $125.



Let us know how you like em 

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Jul 11, 2011)

Guys at work have it will be an experience the first few times since I have never biked with my feet locked in.  I will let you know, but it has to be better then having your foot slip off the pedal after going through the puddles like what happened Saturday to me.


----------



## marcski (Jul 11, 2011)

a buddy had the time's for years and loved them.  I have a buddy who has the eggbeaters on a rig and he has complained of some knee pain...I'm not sure about the amount of float on them.  I still ride spd's on my mtn bike..and the best thing about them is that they are very durable...I've knocked the shit out of them and they keep on coming back for more. I've also had no real issues with mud clogging them up...but LOTS of issues with ice and/or snow in the winter.  I love my speedplays on my road bike and have heard good things about the frogs, which are their mtn. bike pedal.  

Good luck with the times.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 2, 2011)

I have about 300miles so far with the pedals.  Seem to be working out just fine.  Easy to get in and out of.  They seem pretty robust.  I hit them off a couple of rocks and no damage.  Just need to remember to get out of them when coming to a stop.  Duh!!!


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

That tipover when you first start on clipless sucks. Best to practice on grass


----------



## Puck it (Aug 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> That tipover when you first start on clipless sucks. Best to practice on grass


 

Not the problem.  I forgot that I was locked in and came to stop and boom.  Getting out is not a problem.  It is getting the one remaining brain cell to function properly.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 2, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I have about 300miles so far with the pedals.  Seem to be working out just fine.  Easy to get in and out of.  They seem pretty robust.  I hit them off a couple of rocks and no damage.  Just need to remember to get out of them when coming to a stop.  Duh!!!





Nick said:


> That tipover when you first start on clipless sucks. Best to practice on grass





Puck it said:


> Not the problem.  I forgot that I was locked in and came to stop and boom.  Getting out is not a problem.  It is getting the one remaining brain cell to function properly.



My 1st stupid tip over like that happened when coming to a stop, I clipped out with my RIGHT foot while still rolling, and then went to put my LEFT foot down when I finally came to a stop :dunce:  :lol:


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah I did it a a stop sign in the road. I felt like such a tool bag. I stopped, and just flopped over. Nice scrape on the arm :roll:


----------



## GolfingOwl (Aug 4, 2011)

KD7000 said:


> One of the best changes I ever made was leaving Shimao SPDs for Crank Bros. pedals.
> 
> Dunno about the Egg Beaters breaking; I've seen lots of them around and don't hear too many complaints.  I actually prefer having a platform, so I have Mallets on the trail bike and Candies on the road bike.



Can you use the Mallets without clipping in?  I have Candies (which I like) but am looking for a pedal I can clip out of when I want to or ride with sneakers when I am just going on a quick neighborhood ride with the kids.


----------

